# Sticky  'How to' VIDEOS - For the Hobby



## david-david

OK guys,

I've made an executive decision. All of my videos will be posted in this thread.

This is my van -

*Make:* Hobby 750 FMSE 
*Year:* 2001
*Base vehicle:* Fiat Ducato
*Engine:* 2.8idTD (Iveco)
*Alarm:* Scorpion Cat 1 
*RHD/LHD:* Left Hand Drive
*Dog:* Bailey (daft)

I''ll keep all videos in this thread as I think they'll probably be more relevant to Hobby owners.

Here's the first two videos again:

How to fix a droopy blind - 




How to clean skylight/roof light - 




I'll add more videos to this thread as we go along. Next videos will posted tomorrow.

Sneaky update....draughty legs for passengers and replacing alarm fob batteries (not as simple as you think!)


----------



## david-david

How to VIDEO -

How to change battery in Scorpion Cat 1 alarm remote control fob


----------



## david-david

How to VIDEO -

How to change standard shower for Ecocamel shower. It uses 50% less water than standard shower!


----------



## david-david

How to VIDEO

Just a very quick video to demonstrate curtain weights sewn in to shower curtain to show how it will stop shower curtain sticking to you


----------



## david-david

*PLEASE DO NOT REPLY IN THIS THREAD.*

This is only to gather all the videos in one place.

All videos are listed individually in the Tech/Mech forum here - http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/49-tech-mech-chat/

Reply and comment there please.

Dave.


----------



## david-david

*VIDEO - How to replace catch on a Remis or Hartal window blind*

How to - How to replace the top clip on a Remis or Hartal window blind


----------



## david-david

*VIDEO - how to repair bottom catch on Remis Hartal blind*

How to repair the bottom section of night blind catch on Remis Hartal window blind -


----------



## david-david

*VIDEO - visual inspection of window for water ingress*

How to look for water ingress around a window and check seal -


----------



## david-david

*VIDEO - an easy way to tighten blinds without tools*

How to re-tension blinds without using any tools apart from screwdriver -


----------



## MHFAdmin

as requested, David-david's videos have now been stickied, a most useful resource, and not just for Hobby owners.


please do not reply in this thread, refer any comments separately quoting the thread.


Many thanks David


----------



## david-david

*VIDEO - how to replace flyscreen material*

How to replace the flyscreen material on a window blind


----------



## david-david

*Video - how to repair leaking window*

*VIDEO*- How to repair or replace a leaking window


----------



## david-david

Hi guys,

I'm not 100% happy with this video myself. After reviewing it, it seems a bit rushed and I might not have explained everything clearly.

I'll do a follow up video with the end results (which are fantastic!) and include anything you feel I might have missed or didn't come across clearly.

Dave.

The link -


----------



## david-david

*VIDEO - Spongy floor repair part 2*

Just to show what the floor looks like after the liquid has set -


----------



## david-david

*Video - get on top of problems*

It's a silly video (well, it made me chuckle all day!) and not strictly motorhome related but I hope it gives you and idea why it's best to get on top of issues before they become calamities.

Nip problems in the bud!

It's a silly video (well, it made me chuckle all day!) and not strictly motorhome related but I hope it gives you and idea why it's best to get on top of issues before they become calamities.

Nip problems in the bud!


----------



## david-david

*VIDEO - faulty fuel gauge Fiat Ducato 2.8JTD*

2001 Fiat Ducato with intermittent fault on fuel gauge.

Fuel gauge will randomly read zero fuel or full tank.

My fuel gauge would suddenly drop to zero for no reason. Even after I had just filled the tank. The 'low fuel' warning light still seemed to work normally. I can't confirm this. I'm guessing it still worked as the light wouldn't come on after filling but showed 'low fuel' at a predicted mileage.

This is just the first stage of this problem, luckily it worked for me.

Anyway, here's the video -






It was such an obvious problem.. and a very easy fix!

Hope it helps.

Dave.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

david-david said:


> 2001 Fiat Ducato with intermittent fault on fuel gauge.
> 
> Fuel gauge will randomly read zero fuel or full tank.
> 
> My fuel gauge would suddenly drop to zero for no reason. Even after I had just filled the tank. The 'low fuel' warning light still seemed to work normally. I can't confirm this. I'm guessing it still worked as the light wouldn't come on after filling but showed 'low fuel' at a predicted mileage.
> 
> This is just the first stage of this problem, luckily it worked for me.
> 
> Anyway, here's the video -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was such an obvious problem.. and a very easy fix!
> 
> Hope it helps.
> 
> Dave.


Tut Tut, blue movies on MHF, >>>


----------



## david-david

As we're heading towards winter and freezing conditions I thought I'd make a short video about preparing the van for winter.






If I've missed anything, let me know.

I'll do another video concentrating on the Thetford cassette


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Welcome back lad, you were missed.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Can I add, put something over the freezer or freezer box door to let that air too.

I'd remove the shower head and lay the pipe in the shower tray.

If you have any mixer taps leave them in the central position and and fully open.

Dave made a good point about bottles and jars, I leave ours in the van, but in the kitchen sink as we too use the van year round, any longer than two months or so and I'll take them out also tinned goods so they get date rotated with the house stock.

Remove and wash bedding & towels.

Remove and wash any clothing.

Pull cushions away from the van walls so they get some air round them, long term we stand them on edge.

Finally clean all surfaces of grease and finger marks as they can mold too.

One other thing is to check the van every week or so if poss, just to make sure the sky hasn't fallen in, fire up the engine and if insured run it a few miles up the road to free of the brakes (I tend to leave it in first or reverse, no handbrake but chock at least one wheel) and rotate the tyres so you don't get flat spots.


----------



## david-david

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Can I add, put something over the freezer or freezer box door to let that air too.
> 
> I'd remove the shower head and lay the pipe in the shower tray.
> 
> If you have any mixer taps leave them in the central position and and fully open.
> 
> Dave made a good point about bottles and jars, I leave ours in the van, but in the kitchen sink as we too use the van year round, any longer than two months or so and I'll take them out also tinned goods so they get date rotated with the house stock.
> 
> Remove and wash bedding & towels.
> 
> Remove and wash any clothing.
> 
> Pull cushions away from the van walls so they get some air round them, long term we stand them on edge.
> 
> Finally clean all surfaces of grease and finger marks as they can mold too.
> 
> One other thing is to check the van every week or so if poss, just to make sure the sky hasn't fallen in, fire up the engine and if insured run it a few miles up the road to free of the brakes (I tend to leave it in first or reverse, no handbrake but chock at least one wheel) and rotate the tyres so you don't get flat spots.


Excellent points! I'm going to update the video to include these points.

I was coming at this from a couple of angles -

1. Laying it up for winter (it's on secure compound/away from your home) and it isn't going to be used all winter.

2. You still want to use your van in winter (and it's on your drive/easily accessible) ----* but you still need to take these precautions.*

In either case, you want to get rid of the water in your system. I know it's a pain to refill if you're going out in a few days or weeks, but frost can happen overnight and ruin your van in less than 12 hours. Drain it! Its better to spend the time refilling than spending hundreds of pounds on repairs.

Thanks, Kev. Good points and I'll update the video.


----------



## david-david

Kev_n_Liz said:


> Can I add, put something over the freezer or freezer box door to let that air too.
> 
> I'd remove the shower head and lay the pipe in the shower tray.
> 
> If you have any mixer taps leave them in the central position and and fully open.
> 
> Dave made a good point about bottles and jars, I leave ours in the van, but in the kitchen sink as we too use the van year round, any longer than two months or so and I'll take them out also tinned goods so they get date rotated with the house stock.
> 
> Remove and wash bedding & towels.
> 
> Remove and wash any clothing.
> 
> Pull cushions away from the van walls so they get some air round them, long term we stand them on edge.
> 
> Finally clean all surfaces of grease and finger marks as they can mold too.
> 
> One other thing is to check the van every week or so if poss, just to make sure the sky hasn't fallen in, fire up the engine and if insured run it a few miles up the road to free of the brakes (I tend to leave it in first or reverse, no handbrake but chock at least one wheel) and rotate the tyres so you don't get flat spots.


Excellent points!

I'll update the video to include these issues.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

david-david said:


> Excellent points!
> 
> I'll update the video to include these issues.


Maybe wait a day or so Dave, there's sure to be other ideas.


----------



## icer

good to see you back

Ian


----------



## david-david

*Installing SOG kit on 2001 Hobby 750*

It's a fiddly job, but well worth it. The SOG does indeed keep smells down in the van.


----------



## david-david

*Loose freezer door on Electrolux/Dometic RM4265 3 way fridge/freezer*

Really easy fix for floppy freezer door.






Full video to follow very soon...


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Good to see you back David


----------



## david-david

*Hobby videos*

Hi guys,

I've been incredibly busy with work and some family stuff (very exciting stuff!) but I've now got more free time and I've done a few more videos which I'll link to in my next post.

I hope you enjoy them and give you a bit more confidence to tackle some jobs.

Dave.


----------



## david-david

How to replace a tap in bathroom or sink.

Supplier of new Hobby tap - https://www.hobby-fendt-caravan-spares.com/


----------



## david-david

Fitting an ECO CAMEL water saving shower head - now a standard fitting on lots of new motorhomes


----------



## david-david

*General videos - *

I've got some more general maintenance videos I've posted on Youtube which you can view here -
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCgdrn_TBhrYPUoAT30Rh-1A?view_as=subscriber


----------

